# Nomis Clothing



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

I really like Nomis clothing, mainly because they have awesome style, but I was just hoping someone could help me out with some info about the company. I tried googling but I couldn't find anything. Basically where they're from, how long have they been in the industry and are they owned by burton (because almost everything else is *sigh*)

Also, how is the quality of their stuff?

my white snowpants are beginning to turn grey or brown.. I think its time I get new pants.. white was a stupid choice lol


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Nomis is Simon Chamberlain's company.

If you're looking for style, get some Nomis stuff.
If you're looking for quality (i.e. Arc'teryx level), look elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

jyuen said:


> I really like Nomis clothing, mainly because they have awesome style, but I was just hoping someone could help me out with some info about the company. I tried googling but I couldn't find anything. Basically where they're from, how long have they been in the industry and are they owned by burton (because almost everything else is *sigh*)
> 
> Also, how is the quality of their stuff?
> 
> my white snowpants are beginning to turn grey or brown.. I think its time I get new pants.. white was a stupid choice lol


Quality is good. And this is coming from a friend but appearntly he was from nova scotia won some sort of lottery and started a clothing buisness. Don't know if this is true now but it is what i heard. Some glad he did too cause i have only not liked maybe 1 or 2 of whatever he puts out


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

its a canadian company, its rly big in the states and has a great style... i wear nomis clothing and its good quality stuff, and im prety shure its not owned by burton;P


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Nomis is Simon spelled backwards. He is from the sticks in Ontario and came into some cash. So moved out to BC, bought a place in Squamish and eventually he and his buddies launched their own clothing line. Shit was so cash it took off bigtime.

Their head office is downtown Vancouver, everything is made in China but designed in BC by Simon and my buddy Justin. The quality is still not there but if you want to get noticed on the hill then Nomis is the way to do it.


----------

